# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: ایجاد یک Video Player تحت وب توسط  Flash و ActionScript

## paayab

با سلام،

من یک PHP کار هستم و تا حدودی javascript و actionscript هم کار کردم.
می خواستم بدونم چطور میشه یک Video Player تحت وب شبیه ویدئو پلیر Vimeo نوشت؟

اگه کسی هم  نمونه کاری داره لطفا اعلام کنه جهت همکاری در این زمینه.

----------


## paayab

توی انجمن به این بزرگی کسی قادر به ساخت یک Video Player تحت فلش نیست؟

----------


## manjav

خیلی وقت بود به این سایت نیومده بودم
چرا هست اگر هنوز می خواهید؟

----------


## paayab

بله لطفا با آی دی یاهوی من پیام بدین: paayab [at] yahoo [dot] com

----------

